# Klicker bei Mmorpg's



## Darkpetzi (23. August 2011)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Cast-Team, um auf Cast 258 zurückzukommen, ob es noch Klicker in mmorpg's gibt, ich bin ein Klicker (bei WOW), aber nicht nur das, ich spiele mmorpg's in der Steuerung nicht über [wasd]-Tasten um zu laufen, sondern mit den rechten Pfeiltasten auf der Tastatur (mein Seitswertslaufen ist für links  [Entf] (über den Pfeilen) gelegt und mein Seitwertslaufen rechts auf [Bild] (über den Pfeilen) gelegt, springen ist auf [Einfg] und tab (ziel wechseln) ist auf [ende] gelegt.

Ich weis das ist sehr unveständlich geschrieben, aber ihr dürft es gerne im buffed-cast 259 einfacher erklären

Hättet ihr gedacht, das es sowas gibt???




Ich gebe zu, im pvp is' das nicht das Maß aller Dinge, aber zum Raiden als Jäger/ bzw. Hunter (mein Main) funktionierts gut 




(Aber ich bin auch n' Raider und kein PvP-Gamer)


----------

